# captura de datos rs232 a pagina html



## krichilski (Nov 11, 2010)

Estoy tratando de capturar los datos que me envia un PIC por RS232 e introducirlos en una pagina web... solo necesita capturar los numeros hexegesimales de 1 al 255 y que me aparescan en decimal en la pagina de html, la idea es que ver este valor en una pagina web de una LAN y montarlo sobre una foto que indica el valor en un momento determinado, osea que el valor debe ser instantaneo y no se necesita que se despliegue constantemente el valor en pantalla y que vaya cambiando con cada valor... solo montarlo sobre la foto o ponerlo a un lado.

me podrían ayudar con una solución???


----------



## gzaloprgm (Nov 11, 2010)

Que lenguajes de programación sabés? En visual basic 6.0 se podría hacer con bastante facilidad, hay un objeto que se llama MSComm que básicamente hace un evento al recibir un byte. En esa rutina escribirías a un archivo .html (en modo append para mantener datos viejos), que estaría hosteado con algún servidor web (apache, lighttpd, etc.)

Cualquier duda, avisá.
Saludos,
Gonzalo


----------



## Meta (Nov 12, 2010)

Con html no vas hacer nada, debe ser con asp.net o PHP. Por aquí estaba un tiempo haciendo pruebas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/193601/


----------

